# Larry's Performance RC's



## Mark Adams (Oct 23, 2002)

*Does anyone know if Larry's is open on December 26th and are they racing?*


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Yes and no.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

MArk,


The store hours are 11:00am to 4:00 pm. The track will be open for practice, I guess.

Ted


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Too bad there is no where to race tomorrow!


----------



## Mark Adams (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

All right, I can't stand it anymore.

I have got to brag a little ( from RC Tech):

"It was down to the wire with the top four guys on TQ runs."

The top ten for 19 turn are:

1.Brian Jucha (top TQ)
2.Chris Tosolini
3.Brian Kinwald
4.*Bobby Flack
*5.Walter Henderson
6.Berry Baker
7.Mike Blackstock
8.Mike Dumas
9.Paul LeMieux (Broke during the last run)
10.Ralph Burch


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Quite a Meechigan connection. Go Bobby.


----------

